
New DDoS provider to Daily Stormer, 8chan taken offline by provider - wp381640
https://twitter.com/alexstamos/status/1158406276570734592
======
octosphere
I'm still waiting for sites like 8chan to be permanently housed in a darknet.
I know they have an onion, but we get lost when we offer both a clearnet _and_
an onion service. It's contradictory and hypocritical. Just offer the onion
service under a really well provisioned VPS (that can handle absurd amounts of
traffic) and be done with trying to find a WAF[0]/CDN every time shit hits the
fan

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_application_firewall](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_application_firewall)

~~~
allana
8chan and similar make no money. The reason they are able to survive is the
cost to run a site is so low (with DDoS protection being critical to lowering
resource usage).

Additionally, being on the clearnet is much more accessible to people than
having to install Tor, find the onion address and navigate to it. Every
barrier added to accessibility bottlenecks the number of people that end up on
your site.

